# Appeal for Europe - Έκκληση για την Ευρώπη



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

Το αγγλικό κείμενο βρίσκεται στον ιστότοπο *Appeal for Europe*, όπου μπορείτε να προσθέσετε την υπογραφή σας. Η ελληνική μετάφραση στην Καθημερινή. Έκανα μικρές αλλαγές, ελπίζω προς το καλύτερο.

*An Open Letter from Concerned Europeans to Eurozone Leaders*

The euro crisis needs a solution, now. The current measures are too little and too late and are precipitating global financial turmoil. The euro is far from perfect, as this crisis has revealed. But the answer is to fix its faults rather than allowing it to undermine and perhaps destroy the global financial system.

We, concerned Europeans, call upon the governments of the Eurozone to agree in principle on the need for a legally binding agreement to: 1) establish a common treasury that can raise funds for the Eurozone as a whole and ensure that member-states adhere to fiscal discipline; 2) reinforce common supervision, regulation and deposit insurance within the Eurozone; and 3) develop a strategy that will produce both economic convergence and growth because the debt problem cannot be solved without growth.

While a legally binding agreement is being negotiated and ratified, the governments of the Eurozone must in the interim empower the European Financial Stability Facility (EFSF) and the European Central Bank (ECB) to cooperate in bringing the crisis under control. These institutions could then guarantee and eventually recapitalize the banking system and enable countries in need to refinance their debt, within agreed limits, at practically no cost by issuing treasury bills that can be rediscounted at the ECB.

We call upon the legislatures of the Eurozone countries to recognize that the euro needs a European solution. The pursuit of national solutions can only lead to dissolution.​
........................................................................

Η κρίση του ευρώ απαιτεί λύση τώρα. Τα υφιστάμενα μέτρα είναι ανεπαρκή και πολύ καθυστερημένα, ενώ επιδεινώνουν την παγκόσμια χρηματοπιστωτική αναταραχή. Το ευρώ είναι κάθε άλλο παρά τέλειο, όπως αποκάλυψε αυτή η κρίση. Όμως, η απάντηση είναι να διορθωθούν τα σφάλματά του και όχι να του επιτραπεί να υποσκάψει, ίσως ακόμη και να καταστρέψει, το παγκόσμιο χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα.

Είμαστε Ευρωπαίοι που ανησυχούμε και καλούμε τις κυβερνήσεις της Ευρωζώνης να συμφωνήσουν κατ’ αρχήν στην ανάγκη μιας νομικά δεσμευτικής συμφωνίας η οποία: 1) θα θεσμοθετήσει ένα κοινό ταμείο το οποίο θα μπορεί να συγκεντρώνει κεφάλαια για την Ευρωζώνη συνολικά και να διασφαλίζει ότι τα κράτη-μέλη τηρούν τη δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία· 2) θα ενισχύσει την κοινή επίβλεψη, τη ρύθμιση και τη διασφάλιση των καταθέσεων εντός της Ευρωζώνης· και 3) θα αναπτύξει μια στρατηγική η οποία θα οδηγήσει ταυτόχρονα στην οικονομική σύγκλιση και ανάπτυξη, καθώς το πρόβλημα του χρέους δεν μπορεί να επιλυθεί χωρίς ανάπτυξη.

Ενώ μια νομικά δεσμευτική συμφωνία θα τελεί υπό διαπραγμάτευση και επικύρωση, οι κυβερνήσεις της Ευρωζώνης θα πρέπει στο μεσοδιάστημα να εξουσιοδοτήσουν τον Ευρωπαϊκό Μηχανισμό Χρηματοπιστωτικής Σταθερότητας (EFSF) και την Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα (ΕΚΤ) να συνεργαστούν για να θέσουν την κρίση υπό έλεγχο. Τα εν λόγω θεσμικά όργανα θα μπορούσαν κατόπιν να εγγυηθούν και ενδεχομένως να ανακεφαλαιοποιήσουν το τραπεζικό σύστημα και να δώσουν τη δυνατότητα στις χώρες που το έχουν ανάγκη να αναχρηματοδοτήσουν το χρέος τους, εντός προσυμφωνημένων ορίων, ουσιαστικά χωρίς κανένα κόστος, εκδίδοντας ομόλογα τα οποία θα μπορούν να προεξοφλούνται εκ νέου από την ΕΚΤ.

Καλούμε τα νομοθετικά σώματα των χωρών της Ευρωζώνης να αναγνωρίσουν ότι το ευρώ απαιτεί μια ευρωπαϊκή λύση. Η επιδίωξη εθνικών λύσεων μπορεί να οδηγήσει μόνο στη διάλυση.​


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2011)

Διαβάζοντάς το δεν μπορώ να μην αναρωτηθώ ποιοι λαοι της Ευρώπης πραγματικά θέλουν μια λύση τέτοιου είδους. Οι Σλοβάκοι; Οι Φινλανδοί; Οι Γερμανοί; Οι Βρετανοί; Οι καμμένοι της ευρωζώνης ξέρουμε λίγο πολύ τι θα πούνε, εντάξει. 
Και τελικά, διαβάζοντας εδώ δηλώσεις Σλοβάκου πολιτικού εντελώς ανακριβείς*, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά η ΕΕ έχασε το παιχνίδι κάπου στο δρόμο της πληροφόρησης και της ενημέρωσης. Παλιότερα ήταν σχεδόν ανέκδοτο ότι έντυπα του στυλ "τι έχει κάνει η ΕΕ για μας" κυκλοφορούσαν κυρίως στα αγγλικά γιατί μόνο οι αγγλόφωνοι τα χρειάζονταν. Τώρα; 
Αυτή η κρίση φέρνει στην επιφάνεια πάλι διαφορές που ήταν κρυμμένες κάτω από στρώματα ευημερίας "δε βαριέσαι, έχουμε να φάνε κι οι χαραμοφάηδες". Καλό είναι αυτό, θα ξεκαθαρίσει κάποια στιγμή το τοπίο και θα δούμε πόσο γερό είναι το κατασκεύασμα. 

*"The average pension in Slovakia is less than 400 euros (£350). The average pension in Greece is 1,400 euros (£1,200) - three, four times higher". Δεν έχω ιδέα για τις συντάξεις στη Σλοβακία, πάντως 1400 ευρώ (και τώρα 1200) ήταν η μέγιστη σύνταξη του ΙΚΑ, όχι η μέση σύνταξη στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## anef (Oct 12, 2011)

Πάντως το κείμενο μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με σύνοψη σχετικού άρθρου του Τζορτζ Σόρος στους Financial Times. Αναρωτιέμαι ποια κοινά συμφέροντα μπορεί να έχει οποιοσδήποτε εργάτης ή χαμηλά (ή πια όχι και τόσο χαμηλά) αμειβόμενος εργαζόμενος ή άνεργος με τον κ. Σόρος που υπογράφει και αυτό το κείμενο. Οι ανησυχούντες πολίτες που το υπογράφουν δεν βλέπω να ανησυχούν στο παραμικρό για την ανεργία ή για την φτωχοποίηση μεγάλων πληθυσμών παγκοσμίως (οι λέξεις αυτές δεν αναφέρονται ούτε για να τηρηθούν τα προσχήματα). Θέλουν απλώς να σταθεροποιηθεί το σύστημα για να συνεχίσουν να κερδίζουν όλο και περισσότερα όσοι κέρδιζαν και πριν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

anef said:


> και πριν.



Νομίζω στο τέλος θα γίνει δημοψήφισμα για το «πριν» όπου θέλει να γυρίσει ο καθένας.

2004
1981
1967
1917


----------



## anef (Oct 12, 2011)

Αποκλείεται να μη θέλει κάποιος να γυρίσει σε τίποτε απ' αυτά; 
Οι συγκεκριμένοι πιστεύεις ότι θέλουν όντως κάτι άλλο; Ονειρεύονται έναν άλλο πιο «δίκαιο» καπιταλισμό, ας πούμε; Και από πού φαίνεται έστω και αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

Βιώσιμη ισορροπία θέλουν. Κανένας δεν θέλει μη βιώσιμη ανισορροπία.


----------



## anef (Oct 12, 2011)

Βιώσιμη για ποιους; Για πολλούς -για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους πάνω στον πλανήτη, συγκεκριμένα- αυτή η «ισορροπία» δεν ήταν βιώσιμη ούτε καν πριν την κρίση, πόσο μάλλον τώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2011)

Πέρα από την παραπάνω έκκληση, πάντως, το θέμα είναι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει άμεσο πρόβλημα για την Ευρώπη γενικά, και την Ελλάδα ειδικά, το οποίο θα αντιμετωπιστεί... πώς;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

Με την αναζήτηση βιώσιμης ισορροπίας (σε διεθνές επίπεδο, ελπίζω). Η ισορροπία πρέπει να είναι βιώσιμη. Για τους ανθρώπους, βλέπουμε...


----------



## anef (Oct 12, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Πέρα από την παραπάνω έκκληση, πάντως, το θέμα είναι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει άμεσο πρόβλημα για την Ευρώπη γενικά, και την Ελλάδα ειδικά, το οποίο θα αντιμετωπιστεί... πώς;


 
Δεν ξέρω. Με λύσεις σαν τις παραπάνω πάντως αν αντιμετωπιστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα αυτό θα είναι το πρόβλημα των τραπεζών και του κεφαλαίου (ευρωπαϊκού και παγκόσμιου). Οι υπόλοιποι θα συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε άμεσο, όπως λες, πρόβλημα.


----------

